# Question about anal sex.



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

How many men here don't like anal sex (giving)? I know there are plenty of women that don't, but I am wondering if there are more men out there than I think. 

Why don't you like it? 

Are there any other ladies that enjoy it, but have a partner that doesn't?


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I have never really had anal sex. We tried once and it hurt her too much. While I am curious about it, it isn't a big deal to me. 

I have a feeling I wouldn't like it due to cleanliness. Don't like the idea of having sex and then having to be very paranoid about getting [email protected] on sheets, her, myself, etc.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I have never had anal and I have no desire to ever go down that road. One of my friends in college put it very simply; "Exit only."


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Had a GF in college who was really into anal. At first, I really liked it, probably because of the novelty. But, eventually I got over the novelty, and the reality of it set in:

1.) No matter what lube we used, it was never really enough to overcome the tightness and friction.

2.) I enjoy complete penetration, which was uncomfortable for both parties during anal.

3.) I didn't particularly enjoy getting anal "byproduct" on my c*ck.

4.) This particular GF didn't ever want me to come in her a$$, so I always unloaded on her a$$ and back, which was OK, but sometimes I wanted to complete the act inside her, and she wasn't digging that.

My wife and I tried anal a handful of times early in our relationship. I brought the baggage of my previous experiences, and she was basically an anal virgin, and neither of us decided it was worth pursuing after the first few times.

I do have to say that we both enjoy anal touchning, and even some shallow fingering. I especially enjoy licking her "balloon knot" while doing 69, and she enjoys that as well. PIA, not so much...


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

When I was younger guys always wanted to give me anal. As I have gotten older and dating again most guys really aren't into it or polite enough to be asked first. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My SO offered anal to me, which was a first for me. I enjoy the sensation and the "taboo". Cleanup/messiness hasn't been an issue. 

We've probably only done it about 6 times in the last 2+ years, as she suffers from "sensitive bowels". So in general, unless she asks or brings it up, I won't pressure her for it. I'd prefer it more often, but as an occasional thing, not as a replacement for PIV or even BJ's. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh, and my SO has also used small toys on me, as well as her finger, in the search for a prostrate orgasm. I'm not a huge fan; maybe we're not doing it right... . No way she's coming at me with something MY size though! . 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm in the middle really.

My introduction to anal sex came at me from a highschool GF who suggested it. (we were trying everything at that point.. crazy). Im not completely sure it would have occurred to me otherwise way back then. (80s) It was fun, we both enjoyed it.

Most of the ladies I dated up through college - it just never came up. Except for one who also would ask for it once in a while. When this happens it can be great fun since we are both on board with the project.

My wife - I know she isnt really interested an thats prefectly ok too. We fool around with some minor digital sphincter gymnastics and lingual hijinks - fun too - but certainly not the ...uhm... big kahuna.

In short - if she is not interested - I'm not. Really. I have a hard time understanding guys that are ok with demanding this sort of thing - even when its clear the partner isnt all that willing. I mean we all have wants and desires and needs, but it shouldnt get in the way of everyone having a great time right?

Shrug. Maybe Im just easy to please. I am pretty high drive and love, well just about everything - but not at the 'expense' of anyone else. I get my rocks of by making sure everyone has fun. Her and I both. I certainly dont 'miss' anything that isnt on our menu - a menu which is quite satisfying.


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

anotherguy said:


> I mean we all have wants and desires and needs, but it shouldnt get in the way of everyone having a great time right?
> 
> Shrug.


:smthumbup::iagree::smthumbup:


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

gbrad said:


> I have never had anal and I have no desire to ever go down that road. One of my friends in college put it very simply; "Exit only."


I agree with this as does my H. We have absolutely no desire whatsoever. Neither my H or I have ever even attempted this.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm fine if it's never a part of my sex life again!! Not a fan.......not saying there can't be play in that area with toys, but my manhood enjoys the the sweet "cupcake" so much more!


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I think that if you like it (giving or receiving) its more of a psychological attraction. You either have that in your head or you don't.


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

My H is totally not into it. I've asked him out of curiosity and we've talked about but he is very much of the idea it should be exit only!! He has no idea why so many men are into it.


----------



## Malcolm38 (Dec 25, 2012)

No interest at all


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

Needy_Wife said:


> How many men here don't like anal sex (giving)?


Six. There are six men here that dont like it. Six is the answer to this question. Not five or seven. The answer is six.




Needy_Wife said:


> I know there are plenty of women that don't, but I am wondering if there are more men out there than I think.


Did you think it was six. Then it wouldnt be more. IF you thought five then it would be more than you think. This is a very scientific approach to validating a hunch.



Needy_Wife said:


> Why don't you like it?


I do like it. I am not one of the six



Needy_Wife said:


> Are there any other ladies that enjoy it, but have a partner that doesn't?


There are 9 of them. 

What have you learned?


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

No interest in it at all.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

That makes 7.


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

SunnyT said:


> That makes 7.


One just converted. We are back to six.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband loves it.

Back to 7.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

My H says he is not interested. Sometimes I feel like the only lady in the world who hasn't done this.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Never had anal sex. Wife tells me exit only.

I would like to try it and use lots of lube, who knows, maybe she'd like it?

Maybe it turns out I don't like it?


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Wife, oh she loooooves it, me, I'm a bit indifferent to it in general, but we've had some underlying issues that I've yet to resolve to feel I can give her what she wants in that department...

I do try and initiate when I'm comfortable but have not done so recently, but to ease a minor part of my mental, we have discussed the idea of condoms...

But as a guy, I don't have an interest in anal...


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

MissScarlett said:


> My H says he is not interested. Sometimes I feel like the only lady in the world who hasn't done this.


I feel ya. I feel exactly the same about cunnilingus.


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

T&T said:


> No I didn't! We did everything BUT anal last night.


You mean BUTT :rofl:


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

Right my couple of cents worth. Yes Im intrigued as to what the pleasue benefit is for the receiver. But Id rather not use the servants entrance, I prefer the front door. One thing that stikes in my head is (medical phrase) cross contamination. If any guy here now or posting after has had Pyelonephritis (kidney infection) which may have been brought on by the urethra being inflamed by microbiology you'd be happy to say NOPE to this unless protection is very firmly worn. And that protection, if youve had this infection would have to fend off a nuclear strike.
People do not see the porn actress who has to undertake surgery sometimes down the road because in extreme cases, a tear in the lining can develop into a fissure (a larger tear or crack) and may extend outside of the bowel. This is called a fistula and it is a significant medical issue because it allows feces to pass outside of the bowel, and requires major surgery to repair.
now add the anal activity and someone moving to PIV - The chances of bacteria contaminating the female is massive. 
I just think for those who BOTH enjoy this then its your option, for those whose partner is not happy to try or continue with it then no pressure should ever be placed on them to do it.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

MissScarlett said:


> My H says he is not interested. Sometimes I feel like the only lady in the world who hasn't done this.


No you're not the only one. 

Not interested and neither is H.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Pault said:


> Right my couple of cents worth. Yes Im intrigued as to what the pleasue benefit is for the receiver. But Id rather not use the servants entrance, I prefer the front door. One thing that stikes in my head is (medical phrase) cross contamination. If any guy here now or posting after has had Pyelonephritis (kidney infection) which may have been brought on by the urethra being inflamed by microbiology you'd be happy to say NOPE to this unless protection is very firmly worn. And that protection, if youve had this infection would have to fend off a nuclear strike.
> People do not see the porn actress who has to undertake surgery sometimes down the road because in extreme cases, a tear in the lining can develop into a fissure (a larger tear or crack) and may extend outside of the bowel. This is called a fistula and it is a significant medical issue because it allows feces to pass outside of the bowel, and requires major surgery to repair.
> now add the anal activity and someone moving to PIV - The chances of bacteria contaminating the female is massive.
> I just think for those who BOTH enjoy this then its your option, for those whose partner is not happy to try or continue with it then no p ressure should ever be placed on them to do it.


Bummer Dude you just took all the fun out of it


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

My son told me I will need a new bum because my old one has a crack in it. Right thread? Kinda,sort of?


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

MrBrains said:


> I feel ya. I feel exactly the same about cunnilingus.


Really? Must have been those permissive 70's. I love being a cunning linguist. Anal? Obviously not everybody's cup of tea. Personally I like coffee & tea. 

An American friend of mine detested the idea and referred to it as heading down the Hershey Highway :rofl:


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> Bummer Dude you just took all the fun out of it


@ 55.

Sorry! Just see the reality of the issues it causes. We see so many Wayward people here who put it about without protection and then go home and eventually have sex with their partner and then that poor person has to go and have SDI checks becaus eof them or has actually contracted an infection.

I did say if both enjoy then fine. Its all about preferences.


----------

